# pink flower too



## mysteryscribe (Oct 27, 2006)

more simple pink flower... 3x4 paper negative with anastigmat 170 mm lens..


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 28, 2006)

I like is one, the coloring works well, also I&#8217;m glade to see the jar is gone


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 28, 2006)

I posted this in a black and white gallery on another lab and the moderator moved it.  He thought it was a color negative or digital image.  I round that hilarous.

The jars will return I promise.


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2006)

This one is less abstract than the other one, but I like both of them. I love the background tones of this image! 

The flower is a mite pinky-pink for me, but it has its charm.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 28, 2006)

Terri all you ever have to do is ask... Im so easy



http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/1275/testjunknr5.jpg


----------



## terri (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes....yes, you are...

but it _does_ look nice, doesn't it?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 29, 2006)

dont you get tired of always being right..


----------



## terri (Oct 30, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> dont you get tired of always being right..


Hey, it's your image....I just got whiney about it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 30, 2006)

yes I'll have the white whine please.... yes its usually served chilled.


----------



## JamesD (Oct 30, 2006)

Charlie, is it my imagination, or is the flower a bit darker in the first one, and the wall a bit darker in the second?  Or perhaps saturation?  They both look great, but I like the vivid colors best.

I'm impressed... it IS hard to tell that these weren't color photographs to begin with.  Some day, I've got to learn how to do this.

Also, I love the shadowdy borders!

Keep it up!
-James


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 30, 2006)

its harder for me to believe they are paper negatives.  And thanks Glad you like them .


----------

